# شائعات عن مقتل الشاب القبطى صاحب فتنة "ديروط"



## taten (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*تسربت شائعات عن مصادر مقربة من أهالى فتاة ديروط التى قام شاب قبطى بتصويرها فى أوضاع مخلة ، أن أهل الفتاة قاموا بقتل الشاب ملاك فاروق هنرى، أثناء محاولته الهرب خارج مصر عبر مطار القاهرة، وذلك بأن أجبروه على التوجه معهم الى أسيوط و أمطروه بوابل من الرصاص، ثم قاموا بالتمثيل بجثته وحرقها نهائيا وتصوير كل ذلك بكاميرات التليفون المحمول، وإرسالها إلى عدد كبير من الناس.
وأضافت المصادر أن أهالى الفتاة علموا بمحاولات الشاب إنهاء إجراءات السفر للخارج، وتوصلوا إلى الموعد المحدد الذى كان فى الخامسة من فجر اليوم السبت بمطار القاهرة.

وكانت الفتنة قد اشتعلت بديروط نهاية أكتوبر الماضى وتم اتهام عائلة "أولاد حسونة" بقتل فاروق هنرى عطا الله والد الشاب "ملاك" الشهير بـ"رومانى"، بعد قيامه بتصوير إحدى الفتيات المسلمات بديروط، فى أوضاع فاضحة وقاموا بإرسال الصور عبر الإنترنت، والهواتف المحمولة.
المصدر موقع جريدة اليوم السابع السبت، 7 نوفمبر 2009 -  *


----------



## taten (8 نوفمبر 2009)

http://http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=154037


----------



## ابرام الضبع (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود​*


----------



## taten (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*فى الوقت الذى ترددت فيه شائعات عن مقتل الشاب القبطى ملاك فاروق هنرى، المتسبب فى إشعال فتنة كليب ديروط الإباحى، انتشر أيضا فيديو مجهول لإعدام شخص بالسلاح الآلى بطريقة وحشية، وتم تداول فيديو الإعدام الغريب على الموبايلات والإنترنت، على أنه مقتل ملاك هنرى الشاب الذى أشعل الفتنة، وانتشر فى ديروط والصعيد حتى وصل القاهرة وبقية المحافظات، بوصفه انتقام أهالى أسرة الفتاة المسلمة من الشاب المسيحى.

ويظهر الفيديو خمسة شباب يمطرون شابا ملقى على الأرض، يرتدى تى شيرت أحمر بسلاح، آلى ومسدسات ويصيحون "الله أكبر.. يا كافر" وهو يغرق فى دمائه ويردد البعض أن الجثة لم تعثر عليها أجهزة الأمن، بزعم أن القتلة مثلوا بها وقاموا بحرقها بإحدى المناطق الصحراوية قرب مدينة أسيوط.

وبدأت الشائعات تملأ المحافظة بأكملها وليس مركز ديروط فقط، هناك من قال إن الشاب كان يستعد للسفر إلى الخارج عبر مطار القاهرة واقتاده أهالى الفتاة أصحاب النفوذ ومنهم قيادات فى جهاز الشرطة إلى مطار أسيوط ومنه إلى المدينة وقتلوه وسط الشارع.

رواية أخرى قالت إن أهالى الفتاة تربصوا بالشاب واكتشفوا إقامته لدى أقارب له أو أصدقائه فى وسط مدينة أسيوط، وبعد أيام من المراقبة والتأكد استدرجوه لأحد الشوارع الخالية القريبة من المنزل المختبئ فيه وقتلوه فى شارع الجمهورية، بينما انتشرت رواية ثالثة تنفى قتل الشاب، ويردد أصحابها أن الشاب مدعوم من الكنيسة لتنفيذ واقعة التشهير بالفتاة، مختبئ فى أحد الأديرة بمدينة الإسكندرية، فيما يردد آخرون أنهم شاهدوا الشاب فى شوارع منطقة الوليدية بأسيوط.

الغريب أن الفيديو المجهول تم نشره بسرعة، وبشكل منظم ما بين الإنترنت والبلوتوث، وتراكمت التعليقات والمناوشات على الإنترنت بين مسلمين وأقباط منهم من ينحاز إلى جانب الشاب القبطى ومنهم من ينتصر لأهل الفتاة المسلمة فى سعيها لقتل الشاب المسيحى الأمر الذى يكشف وجود أياد خفية تحاول إشعال فتنة جديدة بين المسلمين والأقباط ليس فى ديروط وحدها ولا فى الصعيد وإنما على مستوى مصر كلها، لأن المشاهد الوحشية للإعدام فى الفيديو الذى تم نشره على نطاق واسع استفزت الأخوة الأقباط وخلقت مناخا من الشحن والتوتر كان من الممكن أن ينذر بكارثة ، رغم أن البعض أشار إلى أن الفيديو المزعوم لإحدى الاشتباكات فى غزة.

لم يوقف الكارثة إلا إسراع القيادات الأمنية فى أسيوط إلى نفى ما يتردد ويتناقله الأهالى من تسجيلات للفيديو الوحشى المزعوم، وتوضيح أنه لا يمثل مقتل الشاب القبطى، والإعلان أن ملاك هنرى مازال هاربا وغير معروف مكان اختبائه، ولم تتوصل أجهزة الأمن إلى مكان اختبائه لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاهه.

وفى تصريح لليوم السابع قال اللواء جاد جميل مدير أمن أسيوط، إن الموضوع برمته ليس له أى أساس من الصحة، وأنه لم يعلم للآن مكان الشاب القبطى، وما انتشر مؤخراً هى إشاعة ابتدعها أهل الفتاة أو آخرون، مشددا على أن الأمن يكثف جهوده للسيطرة على أحداث الشغب والفتنة الطائفية وحقن الدماء.

ومن ناحيته أكد شاهين كيلانى عضو مجلس الشعب عن مركز ديروط، أن ما يتردد بين الأهالى وما نشره البعض عن صور وفيديو لشاب مقتول على أنه الشاب ملاك عار تماما من الصحة وغير حقيقى بالمرة، مؤكدا أن الشائعات مغرضة لتضليل الأمن وأحداث ارتباك وبلبلة للأهالى، ولم يؤكد أو ينف صحة قبض سلطات الأمن على الشاب أو تحفظهم عليه، لكنه قال إن الأمن يعلم تماما مدى الاحتقان ومدى الأزمة التى توجد ولن يسكت حيال ما يحدث، مضيفا أن مثل هذا القضية أمام جهات التحقيق وستظهر الحقيقة قريبا.

يذكر أن الفتنة قد اشتعلت بديروط نهاية أكتوبر الماضى وتم اتهام عائلة "أولاد حسونة" بقتل فاروق هنرى عطا الله والد الشاب "ملاك" الشهير بـ"رومانى"، بعد قيامه بتصوير إحدى الفتيات المسلمات بديروط، فى أوضاع فاضحة وقاموا بإرسال الصور عبر الإنترنت، والهواتف المحمولة.
http://http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=154258
*


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الخبر

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*الموضوع مفبرك
وليس ليه اي اساس م الصحه
اولا ازاي الموضوع في اسيوط ومفيش ولا واحد لابس جلابيه
ثانيا في في الجزء الاخير لهجه مش مصريه

ده مقطع قتل لعميل فلسطيني
و اصلا السلاح المستخدم 
سلاح الي m16






وده مش موجود في مصر 
وخصوصا الصعيد

لاني صعيدي والمنتشر في الصعيد البندقيه الخرطوش 
والسلاح الالي لعادي

وبعدين الولد لسه هاربان
وهما بيتادول المقط ده علشان يداروا فضيحيتهم​*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

لاتعليق

غير كلام الرب يسوع

ادافع عنكم وانتم صامتون

ربنا يرحمنا فى الايام القادمة​


----------

